# labels: where do you have them made?



## sbinimd (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello there: so I have spent a great deal of time trying to figure out where to get labels made. I have found a whole lot of online printers, and the costs are all over the map.

For those of you who do not print your own from your printer or, like me, need a few hundred.... where to? How much do you pay per label? 70 lb weight sufficient? solid inks? shiny water proof coating? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 8, 2010)

1st WELCOME !

Most of us use a printing program and make out own using an avery template.
I use Print Shop. Others use Microsoft..


----------



## deboard (Oct 8, 2010)

It would almost certainly be cheaper to have them printed by a professional if you need on the order of several hundred labels. Printing several hundred at home would take a long time and be very expensive! I never need that many, but I'm sure someone on here knows of something.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah i use the avery labels and program - i also use Gimp (freeware)for my graphical editing - similiar to photoshop.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

I also use Avery labels and there free downloadable program. I buy their labels at Ataples and use #8164 which is 6 to a page. After a short soaking they easily come off the bottles.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I also use Avery labels and there free downloadable program. I buy their labels at Ataples and use #8164 which is 6 to a page. After a short soaking they easily come off the bottles.




Yeah i use the 5164 - they are the same dimensions - so i not real sure what the difference is other than the number. But they are 6 to a page as well - i got my at wal-mart.


----------



## wyntheef (Oct 8, 2010)

Check out 'Label Peelers.com'

they have a large selection of ready to use labels.


----------



## Joedaddy (Oct 19, 2010)

sbinimind, I am in the same boat you are in. I have been printing my own labels for years but this year I have about 300 labels to make. I think it would be nicer and cheaper if I went to a professional printer. I am not sure what to ask for. My wife is in charge of this and she is working on the label design but she hasn't gotten around to researching printing companys. Did you find one yet?


----------



## Sirs (Oct 19, 2010)

like said earlier Staples is decent, if you got your own design you can use it in avery's program to do most any of the label types


----------



## Lurker (Oct 19, 2010)

Sometimes I find them under the Christmas tree. Other times I make them myself. I use high quality HP stationary, design them myself in Word, or copy from my Christmas presents with slight changes, cut them with my little paper cutter from Staples and use milk to stick them on. I waterproof them with her hairspray.


----------



## Joedaddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I do make my own on the avery labels, but the point is that if I need to do 300 of them, wouldn't it be cheaper to have them professionally done. They sure take a lot of ink cartridges...


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

They do take a lot of ink if you want them to. I still think its cheaper then buying labels or taking then to a place to get printed. The quality is not the same though as they use laser printers. There is a trade off. If the ink is a concern come up with a label with less color in it, a smaller picture and larger print. Take a look next time you go to a wine store for ideas. There are some real neat ones out there without all the fancy colors.


----------

